# Pioneering Spirit lay rates.



## Nogginthenog

I see the Pioneering Spirit has been pipelaying in the Black Sea for a while now. Anybody know what daily layrates they have been achieving. I don’t know if they are doing J lay or S lay. I imagine the pipe OD is 48inch or so. I guess they want a good report from its first pipelay to market in future. The heavy lift decommisioning seemed to go very well, it would confirm what a good all round vessel it is.


----------

